# Got my rats today! Pics!



## manhirwen (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok so I got a pair of girls, they're either sisters or half sisters as they have the same dad..not sure if they have the same mom. 

Here they are! No names as of yet...
Tan and white girl








Tan colored girl








Both of them


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Awww they're gorgeous!


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)

Lovely! Matching eyes!


----------



## Cargo (Sep 5, 2008)

Adorable babies!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

watch the nose on the one with all over color.... I see some signs that sher may smeeze/meese up

(**slang for Siamese markings)

They are quite young, no more than 3.5 to 4 weeks old

real cuties


----------



## manhirwen (Sep 7, 2008)

They DO have Siamese in their background. Their grandma is a pure tan one just like one that I have and I believe that the parents look Siamese. 

The lady I got them from is trying to breed a tricolor rat and one of these guys' siblings will be paired off with a black and white one. (if anyone is interested in that sort of thing)

I'm not sure how everyone feels about breeding for feeders...but that's what these would have been sold for if I had not got them. I understand that they are humanely euthanized (I'd like to believe). I personally own two snakes but these babies are certainly safe because I only feed frozen/thawed rat and mice.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I am interested in that sort of thing... I've been actively researching genetics for a long time now. I am by far no expert of well-versed enough to educate others on this subject but I have become wise enough to understand many of the traits & how they reproduce & what has to be done in order to be created or recreated. So this plan to stick a couple of rats together in order to produce a tri-colored rat is an effort in futility. It doesn't work that way. 

tri-colored rats is not a hereditary trait & most all cases of tri-colored rats has been proven to be rusting. Those who are experts in genetics have explored this occurrence of tri-colored rats & have ruled this out as being something that can be line bred or reproduced. There is one case history that is the must read of this particular type. I'll see if I can find the link. I have it bookmarked on my other computer.



as for the grandma you mentioned & being an all over tan color... she might be Burmese which is a result of breeding a Siamese to an Albino (not PEW, Albino) a PEW breeding will give you pretty much a crap shoot on predicted outcomes since a PEW is merely a rat wearing an all white disguise.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

well it seems that the link is dead & I can't find very much info other than discussion about this one rat that was well documented & studied.

This is part of a quote from a discussion on a yahoo group from several years ago. 

"Solaris was born in February 2002, to two black hooded rats. His parents were allowed to breed often and they produced over 100 beige and black hooded babies before Solaris appeared in a litter." & another conversation... Solaris was supposively a beige and black rat at the same time."


----------



## manhirwen (Sep 7, 2008)

As far as I know...the rats that are to be bred to each other are cousins. The 'burmese/albino' is the grandmother of them both. I'm not sure that she'll get anything special out of them but it would be interesting to see what she does actually end up with. 

As I said before, she breeds them as feeders but also has an interest in coloring and such...even if most the babies are sold for food anyways.


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> tri-colored rats is not a hereditary trait & most all cases of tri-colored rats has been proven to be rusting.


Yeah... I have a rat that could be "tri colored" by definition but she's just a rusted black berkshire.

It's possible that beige in rats is like a modified black gene, same as the yellow of Golden Retrievers and Labs. Like so:

http://www.ashgi.org/color/Aussie_somatic_mutations.html


----------



## Punk-Kay (Aug 13, 2008)

Uber cute babies  Lovely colouring!


----------



## mishasmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Very cute, your tan one looks like my Satan until she molted to a off white with points on nose and tush.


----------

